# 68 gto gas tank



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys, my tank is really crusty. I dont know how the inside looks yet as I was late leaving this morning and in a rush... I found this one on ebay for 69$ shipped!

Spectra Premium Ind GM34A Fuel Tank | eBay

Most of them are running around 100 without a filler neck. 220 from Ames. If I can get a tank for less than 100 I am ggoing to jump on it because sealing mine and hours of cleaning only to be sprayed with 30 dollars worth od eastwood tank paint will cost me 100 total plus time for an okay look. 

Any input? want to pull the trigger on this asap.:shutme


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Evidently you have to solder on the new neck, anybody done this? MAPP torch and some 50/50 acid core+flux?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought it, then cancelled the transaction. Did some research and found TMP saying you can't buy the filler neck seperatelly, and it is a weld in. Pass.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

What about reusing my old filler neck?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Could work, but I wouldn't do it. Something about the 2 vent holes is odd also. Grinders and gas fumes are a bad combo, and you have to cut the old one off. If you NEED a tank, then try it, but $149 isn't that bad, and no hassle may be worth the money. I'm hoping to get my money back from him, looks legit, but that's why he's giving them away, trying to recoup some of his money from a stupid buy on his part.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

hmm, gonna have to look at mine when I get home to see how bad old one will be to get off. I'll fill it up with water before I do any brazing lol. A lot of the ones I have been finding in resto catalogs have the dual vent. Not sure yet, i'll post on here after I figure it out... He really is giving them away!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You can get a tank at your local autozone or advanced for a decent price. Take the tank and neck to a radiator shop to have it brazed on. I didn't replace mine, I sent it to a rad. shop and they cleaned, leak tested and sealed up any leaks for like $50 or $60 can't remember exact price. I painted the seams with POR15 before I painted the tank for extra insurace. That "galvanized tank paint" looks like regular silver paint, had I known, I would have just bought el cheapo silver paint instead.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> You can get a tank at your local autozone or advanced for a decent price. Take the tank and neck to a radiator shop to have it brazed on. I didn't replace mine, I sent it to a rad. shop and they cleaned, leak tested and sealed up any leaks for like $50 or $60 can't remember exact price. I painted the seams with POR15 before I painted the tank for extra insurace. That "galvanized tank paint" looks like regular silver paint, had I known, I would have just bought el cheapo silver paint instead.


My tank was replaced right before I bought it 8 years ago. No rust on it as of last year so I cleaned it up and POR15'd the the whole tank.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's the vendor I got my stainless steel tank from! It came with the filler neck installed...about $200 as I recall.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

add a hundred...might get one myself as my tank is original and a bit beat up.
65 66 67 GTO LEMANS TEMPEST STAINLESS GAS TANK & SENDER | eBay


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, Thats the one!...I got mine without the sender $229 a year ago. I used a RobbMc sender for "added flow"...... it is a nice tank! I haven't filled it yet so I can't say if it holds gas but it is machine welded....Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That guy was a great vendor and returned my money without issue, will use him again! Stainless tanks don't need paint, pretty steel ones do.


----------



## Denverdrivesgto (Nov 27, 2012)

hey guys i have a 1970 gto gas tank that i bought for a project place changed i don't need it any more is any one looking for one?


----------

